# Question: How does depressive episodes feel physically?



## Abe89 (Jul 31, 2018)

I was wondering how other people feel *physically* when they know they are having a depressive episode?

By depressive episodes I meant someone entering into a circle of negative thoughts and being unable to get out of that circle of negative thoughts for some amount of time.


----------



## Abe89 (Jul 31, 2018)

When I'm having a depression, I feel as if the energy in my head is suddenly turned off (*just like someone turning off the lights of a room*).

I also feel a mild chilliness and sometimes a shudder runs through my spine.

Other:

I also have a desire to sit in the floor and weep. (But I've never been able to cry since a very long time).

I also feel a strong desire to break things around me to get rid of the frustration I feel. (This I also never do)


----------



## lolwhat (Mar 13, 2018)

Yes. Very Low brain activation. All brain parts seem to function completely seperate and not in an integrative Fashion.

For me personally I feel Like I can't use my brain or it doesn't make sense to use it because there's just no activation.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Not being able to sleep for weeks on end takes a physical and mental toll. Not being able to eat due to heavy anxiety causes 15% loss of body mass over 6 months. I'm typically unable to

exert myself to the point of perspiration for about a year. Normally, I run, swim,lift weights and play racquetball at the open level. That is just a subset of the physical. The mental is a whole

nuther ball game.


----------

